# Big Ten Network



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

I just signed up for the Dish 200+. The Dish website says the the BTN is on channel 439 but it's lot even listed in my guide. Anyone tell me where the station is located?


----------



## thedamaja (Feb 4, 2009)

Unless you live in a Big Ten state you need the sport pack to receive it.


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

That stinks. Dish should have noted that on their site. DTV delivers it to all customers. I'm in SEC country but I'd still liked to have had the BTN and thought I was getting it.

Thanks for the reply Digg.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry about any confusion, but thedamaja has the correct answer.

BTN is only available to those who live in a BTN area, but is available for everyone else if they subscribe to the Multi Sport Package (which is $7/month). The link below is on the AT200 page, and tells you what channels you get in your specific area:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/local/default.aspx


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, I do appreciate your timely and accurate responses. Since I live in SEC country it's not a big loss but I did enjoy the BTN on occasion. After being with Dish one week and DTV it would be nice to have the best of both. They each have strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## NebraskaPanhandle62 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you clarify whether people who subscribe to Dish Network in Scottsbluff Nebraska Will be able to see the Big Ten Network (Nebraska Football Games) in HD on September 1st? It has been announced that this will occur in Nebraska but what about in HD?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You should get both sd and HD feeds as well as several alt channels (both sd and HD as well).


----------



## NebraskaPanhandle62 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank You! Garys for the reply!


----------

